# OT: New look



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whatcoo guys think?

I already said somewhere, I don't like it much. It looks like one of those boards, I come across and bypass because it looks like this. I've actually done it to one that looks exactly like it too. Too in your face and out there. Hard to explain.


Post your thoughts...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't mind the colors too much I suppose. The only thing I completely hate is the ads on the right of the page. They make the board look very cheap to the guest or newer user. It doesn't look crisp at all with those on there. The ads near the top were tolerable, but these are horrible.

Yes, I know...adblock. There I reasons that I and many others do not use adblock, and it is stupid as hell to suggest that every user use a niche browser to get the best out of the board.

The speed will be fixed, so that's not a problem. It's hard to move from the bluish look, but it looks ok to me. I'm sure I'llo get used to it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't even use adblock, and probably won't. I wasn't going to suggest it!

I miss the team colors, logo, and team atmosphere. Now it's like one of those generic sites, just says Phoenix Suns - now post.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't even use adblock, and probably won't. I wasn't going to suggest it!
> 
> I miss the team colors, logo, and team atmosphere. Now it's like one of those generic sites, just says Phoenix Suns - now post.


I knew you wouldn't suggest it, but I knew there'd be some reject who'd throw in that one-liner eventually.  I totally agree with you though on the team part. Team banners can still be inserted though, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I hate it.

But I don't pay the bills so I don't really think I have a right to complain.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> I hate it.
> 
> But I don't pay the bills so I don't really think I have a right to complain.



Yeah, but us Supporting Members pay for
this site. I think we should have more say it
what happens to the site rather then having the founder
just do whatever he wants.

I agree the ads on the right are terrible. I also would
like to see the team colors brought back. More diversity is what made this site so great. Now it seems it's the same as alot of other basketball sites.....


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, but us Supporting Members pay for
> this site. I think we should have more say it
> what happens to the site rather then having the founder
> just do whatever he wants.
> ...


I hear the team colors are being brought back, but one step at a time.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What exactly happened to all our points? >_>

I was very inconsistent on the boards the past 2-3 months, so when the forum got the new change I was caught off guard, lol.

Is there a thread or anything that's still up that has all the little changes not listed in the announcement thread?

Thanks in advance for the help ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It hasn't grown on me one bit. Even though, it was yesterday haha. But it's like I lost on a grip on everything here or something. Weird.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It barely bothers me at all now. I don't think there's anything they could have changed it to that people would actually like the change.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> What exactly happened to all our points? >_>
> 
> I was very inconsistent on the boards the past 2-3 months, so when the forum got the new change I was caught off guard, lol.
> 
> ...


The points were reset due to the system getting out of control. They also were dettached from rep, which I believe also will be fixed in the coming weeks. It's good though, we needed a fresh start. What are people gonna do with all those points anyways? :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like most people stopped caring about a change and moved on to talking about basketball again. Happens every time!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I still don't like it haha.

I also don't like how they're deemphasizing football. I put a lot of **** into that college board. And I'm not gonna go back and forth between this and a football board to talk football.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I still don't like it haha.
> 
> I also don't like how they're deemphasizing football. I put a lot of **** into that college board. And I'm not gonna go back and forth between this and a football board to talk football.


I agree, but sadly that's what Vertical Scope has in mind from the beginning and it's not going to change. Sucks, but I won't be going to any other forums (used to frequent wrestling). I'll just talk basketball from now on.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Not to crazy about it actually.

Quess I'll jsut have to get used to it though.


----------

